# Topic Of The Fortnight 15, 33, August, 2008



## Admin (Jul 31, 2008)

*Which topics should win this week/fortnight/month nomination contest?*

Choose from your favorite/best topics (threads) listed throughout the network forums, and vote for your favorite posts now.

*What is Topic Of The Week/Fortnight/Month?*
Topic of the Week/Fortnight/Month is a contest that select topics/posts on which we would as a community, commit to as a group and then concentrate on them during the course of the selected week/fortnight/month. Any listed topic (thread) is eligible for the Topic of the Week/Fortnight/Month selection. *You can start you own topic and motivate your friends to nominate it for a focused discussion throughout the month.*

*What determines a Topic Of The Week/Fortnight/Month?*
Topic Of The Week/Fortnight/Month is based on a simple nomination system. Throughout the selected forums, members with adequate permissions can nominate their favorite topic by clicking on the award nomination button 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 below the first post of topic.

The topics with the most nominations during the course of the week/month are displayed on this thread using the poll feature. At the end of the week/Fortnight/month, the first three topics with the most nominations are the award winners of the contest. *The winners will be entered in our <a href"http://www.sikhism.us/nominate_topic.php?do=shownominationawardswinners&ct=2">Hall of Fame</a> section, So, let us see whose topics win the contest in the inaugural edition!!*

Have fun nominating the best topics available at SPN!

Enjoy!!

SPN Administration


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 31, 2008)

*Some MBA concepts nicely explained...*

I found this [post=84327]post[/post] on "Some MBA concepts nicely explained..." interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic of the Fortnight Of The Fortnight 15, Week 33, August, 2008"


----------



## spnadmin (Aug 2, 2008)

*A Humble Pencil*

I found this [post=84432]post[/post] on "A Humble Pencil" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic of the Fortnight Of The Fortnight 16, Week 33, August, 2008"


----------



## Astroboy (Aug 2, 2008)

*Kaur Power*

I found this [post=84187]post[/post] on "Kaur Power" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic of the Fortnight Of The Fortnight 16, Week 33, August, 2008"


----------



## Astroboy (Aug 2, 2008)

*Sikhism is not the same as Hinduism..or Islam, .....or Christianity.....etc*

I found this [post=84109]post[/post] on "Sikhism is not the same as Hinduism..or Islam, .....or Christianity.....etc" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic of the Fortnight Of The Fortnight 16, Week 33, August, 2008"


----------



## Astroboy (Aug 2, 2008)

*Q&amp;A with Sant Jagjit Singh ji Harkhowal*

I found this [post=84050]post[/post] on "Q&amp;A with Sant Jagjit Singh ji Harkhowal" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic of the Fortnight Of The Fortnight 16, Week 33, August, 2008"


----------



## spnadmin (Aug 3, 2008)

*Because Daddy Is Driving*

I found this [post=84501]post[/post] on "Because Daddy Is Driving" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic of the Fortnight Of The Fortnight 16, Week 33, August, 2008"


----------



## spnadmin (Aug 3, 2008)

*This Is &quot;naam&quot;...and More...*

I found this [post=84479]post[/post] on "This Is &quot;naam&quot;...and More..." interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic of the Fortnight Of The Fortnight 16, Week 33, August, 2008"


----------



## spnadmin (Aug 9, 2008)

*Ingredients of a Sikh*

I found this [post=84895]post[/post] on "Ingredients of a Sikh" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic of the Fortnight Of The Fortnight 16, Week 34, August, 2008"


----------



## Astroboy (Aug 12, 2008)

*Don't Quit*

I found this [post=85101]post[/post] on "Don't Quit" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic of the Fortnight Of The Fortnight 16, Week 35, August, 2008"


----------

